# mindanao more dangerous?



## nice guy (Apr 22, 2013)

Your good to go to Davao and surrounding areas.I think the dangerouse spot is
cotobato..


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok,first off your filipina lady friend is bound to say mindanao isnt dangerous,its probably her home area so she wants her foreign boyfriend to come down,parade around the family and her friends etc,maybe even buy a ;itt;e property as you said.She probably doesnt have her finger on the pulse much outside her own town so "Yeah its safe etc...etc...etc" from her should be taken with a pinch of salt,she gets her news the same as everyone else,ABS-CBN or online.
Davao is safe as houses,been bouncing in and out of there most years for the last 20+ years,never had a spot of bother,I truthfully feel Manila is far worse,I know a few guys who have been robbed in Manila,dont know anyone who has suffered similar in dabaw.
Rest of Mindanao,well keep your wits about you,dont flash valuables nor cash,always monitor whats happening locally,army roadblocks and suchlike are a good place to glean info,i have been to cotabato many times without incident,that doesnt mean I let my guard down however,enjoy your trip.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Another small thing,I have met loads of westerners in Manila,cebu,******,romblon,mindoro etc who all said "Mindanao is dangerous for westerners" they all had one common denominator.................Not one of them had ever visited Mindanao,take a trip,see for yourself,its the best way.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

Before you go to Mindanao ask yourself if an increased and obvious Muslim population disturbs you .... is a fair question... I like Davao, I also have my own opinion of the world, events at large, religion and socio economics. Wander to other areas and maybe just your look, your possible disdain of some how's and whys will draw attention and not in a good way. Maybe not! Sometimes the risk is a high.... I know!!! Nevertheless is your personality or your very good disguise of it will determine your experience. I say go!! Then weigh in here!! For all the extreme OBVIOUS other than desirables living there are also those strong, extreme and DESIRABLE yet quiet! They are there! Go with someone from there that is of your basic ideology! Have fun!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lived in augusan del norte,,loved it. Nice people,,few beggers. Cleaner than many areas and unspoiled. Considering moving back there.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

yeeger said:


> I have been offered some very cheap property there. But there is probably a good reason why it is cheap?


Yep, go with your instincts. People aren't stupid. If the land is very cheap it may well be in a highly insecure area, however more likely it spends much of the year doubling as a lake or sewerage pond. Even worse is the scenario where someone else has a claim on it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Billfish said:


> Yep, go with your instincts. People aren't stupid. If the land is very cheap it may well be in a highly insecure area, however more likely it spends much of the year doubling as a lake or sewerage pond. Even worse is the scenario where someone else has a claim on it.


I agree with this assessment of the property issue. And for sure, you don't want to spend a dime unless or until you have seen the land *AND A VALID TITLE* to it. Especially for a girlfriend. Now if you had been married to this girl for 10 years or so and had a stable marriage and had lived there for a time, sure, why not? Also remember, a foreigner can not own land here - so you are buying but own 100% of nothing. That old saying - "If it sounds too good to be true, it usually is" comes into play here and I have a sneaking idea is just about on the money...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

yeeger said:


> I have been told that mindanao is quite dangerous for foreigners. My Filipina says that this is nonsense. What say you guys? What about Davao City or Baygugan City? I have been offered some very cheap property there. But there is probably a good reason why it is cheap?


For as long as I can remember Mindanao has had updated travel alerts for all US citizens for I think for at least a couple decades, here's the current one posted US embassy.

Messages to U.S. Citizens | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


Might be a good idea to also do some internet surfing on this subject your gonna find allot of information not only on this board (previous postings) but other spots on the web.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Philippine Friend of mine told me recently there were bombings going on there and too be careful.

I don't plan on going there anyhow


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DannyA said:


> Ok,first off your filipina lady friend is bound to say mindanao isnt dangerous,its probably her home area so she wants her foreign boyfriend to come down,parade around the family and her friends etc,maybe even buy a ;itt;e property as you said.She probably doesnt have her finger on the pulse much outside her own town so "Yeah its safe etc...etc...etc" from her should be taken with a pinch of salt,she gets her news the same as everyone else,ABS-CBN or online.


This one, +1




> Davao is safe as houses,been bouncing in and out of there most years for the last 20+ years,never had a spot of bother,I truthfully feel Manila is far worse,I know a few guys who have been robbed in Manila,dont know anyone who has suffered similar in dabaw.
> Rest of Mindanao,well keep your wits about you,dont flash valuables nor cash,always monitor whats happening locally,army roadblocks and suchlike are a good place to glean info,i have been to cotabato many times without incident,that doesnt mean I let my guard down however,enjoy your trip.


Not at all, have loads of Friends from Davao, Filipinos, and after a couple of San Mig, they admit that not all things are rosey, as painted .. the biggest fear is the Mayor's family .. should you ever go a bit high profile, dread them to 'erase' you .. low key, under the radar is the way to survive in Davao.,

Well, an Aussie friend married a girl from Southern Cotabato, decided to relocate the family to DVO and while in DVO, hosted a gathering, only to see some 'powerful' gate crashers .. he swore he would never live in DVO .. after seeing how he gets picked on .. 

BTW, for those who get robbed in Manila, did they also tell how they set themselves up to be a target ?  I am sure nobody tells how they let their guard down trying to 'meet young girls' and the like . that's the part they don't want to tell ..


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ecurelix,

He made a valid point about the mayor and high powered people of Davao but can happen anywhere in Philippines. Keep low profile wherever you go and don't dress like you got loads of money if you wear valuables expect to be a target.

Come Prepared when you come to Philippines and do your research. 



ecureilx said:


> This one, +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Dressing Down*



jdavis10 said:


> don't dress like you got loads of money


Rice farmers dress better than me when I visit the province but I don't think I'm fooling anybody much and I feel foolish sometimes doing it lol.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

HAHA oh cvgtc nobody said you had to dress homeless. Just don't wear any valuables like necklace or expensive watches. You know the routine  haha




cvgtpc1 said:


> Rice farmers dress better than me when I visit the province but I don't think I'm fooling anybody much and I feel foolish sometimes doing it lol.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Forget the valuables, I feel like a target when I simply wear shoes sometimes lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Forget the valuables, I feel like a target when I simply wear shoes sometimes lol


Here's the thing, no matter what we do short of plastic surgery, we look like a foreigner and will ALWAYS look like a foreigner. It does put a target on our back and often times another one right between the eyes. Kinda like living and openly walking around in San Quentin prison while trying to protect your you-know-what. Tricky business at best...


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Fair Point but I never felt a target. I get looked at alot but I never bother anyone to become a possible problem. In all technicality though you are correct Gene and I have even walked around Pasay and Buendia where it says really crowded and spotty as best so if I can manage there and in parts of tarlac people will be fine. Depends on the people you know really.




Gene and Viol said:


> Here's the thing, no matter what we do short of plastic surgery, we look like a foreigner and will ALWAYS look like a foreigner. It does put a target on our back and often times another one right between the eyes. Kinda like living and openly walking around in San Quentin prison while trying to protect your you-know-what. Tricky business at best...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jdavis10 said:


> HAHA oh cvgtc nobody said you had to dress homeless. Just don't wear any valuables like necklace or expensive watches. You know the routine  haha


how to not wear your 'foreign' skin clothes ?  :


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Fair Point but I never felt a target. I get looked at alot but I never bother anyone to become a possible problem. In all technicality though you are correct Gene and I have even walked around Pasay and Buendia where it says really crowded and spotty as best so if I can manage there and in parts of tarlac people will be fine. Depends on the people you know really.


Precisely, that is what makes us a good target because most of the time we are made to feel as if we are not a target at all. I have to agree, The inter-city areas such as Manila and others is more of a no employment dog eat dog environment than others. I have worked in Manila and always felt a sense of risk when out and around many places. Tarlac? Concepcion and even Tarlac City I feel safe and comfortable being out but not late at night. Same with many areas close to us in Angeles. Places like the red light district of Balibago- (Fields Ave) I simply do not venture into due to the real risk of police and even NBI setups unless just passing through there with my wife and ONLY during the day.
I do think the probability of attacks and hold up though are probably about the same here in the islands as would be in most other 3rd world countries. Staying safe here seems or feels almost like a 6th sense that develops after living here a long time. Even then, ya just never know


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> Not at all, have loads of Friends from Davao, Filipinos, and after a couple of San Mig, they admit that not all things are rosey, as painted .. the biggest fear is the Mayor's family


I can only speak from first hand experience mate,and that is I have never had an ounce of bother anywhere in Mindanao,and having flown in or boated into davao countless times never felt threatened at all,I wouldnt walk around manila at 2am but wouldnt think twice about doing so in Davao.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Over the years I have met three westerners who have died in the Philippines,one was p*ssed-up,went for a swim and had a heart attack,one died in an RTA and one was shot,all were in Luzon,not one was in Mindanao and I know quite a number of westerners there including a few who live in Cotabato,I think statistically as an ex-pat your more likely to meet your maker somewhere like Angeles than Davao.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

DannyA said:


> Over the years I have met three westerners who have died in the Philippines,one was p*ssed-up,went for a swim and had a heart attack,one died in an RTA and one was shot,all were in Luzon,not one was in Mindanao and I know quite a number of westerners there including a few who live in Cotabato,I think statistically as an ex-pat your more likely to meet your maker somewhere like Angeles than Davao.


Statistically you are right .. though as I know from first hand info .. many of the assaults and stuff don't get reported .. especially in the outside areas... 

Like the time my other half came home with blood in her dresses .. seems they were treating soldiers ambushed by NPA and no, it didn't even go to new .. and that was in a part of Luzon .. 

The point is not whether statistically, say, you are ten times more likely to be killed in AC vs, Davao .. my interest is to stay Statistically ALIVE at all time 

So, I don't tempt fate needlessly .. 

Peace


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

HAHA Ecurelix. Well its not about the clothes it is more the valuables because locals will surely watch you closer versus their fellow Filipinos waiting for you to slip up never get in habit of letting it happen. I guess they got get here and experience for themselves. lol



ecureilx said:


> how to not wear your 'foreign' skin clothes ?  :


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Call it as you will but I have walked the nights many times in Pasay near Buendia when I was in that area and had to go out, I also have walked at 2 am, 3 am, 4 am in Las Pinas and never got messed with. Don't think I let my guard down I am ready fight at every corner. Don't stare people down, Keep Walking, and Stick to your Business you will be just fine. Been there done that few times.




DannyA said:


> I can only speak from first hand experience mate,and that is I have never had an ounce of bother anywhere in Mindanao,and having flown in or boated into davao countless times never felt threatened at all,I wouldnt walk around manila at 2am but wouldnt think twice about doing so in Davao.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Yeeger,

My fiancee is from Pagadian City in Mindinao and I have been there a few times. Was never botherted by anybody. I did notice heavier security at banks, ATM's, malls where the security guards carry some kind of machine guns. 

I met an Irishman who runs a bar in Pagadian and he says he's never had any bother from the locals.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think that as long as you avoid any of the areas within the ARMM you will probably be alright. The other areas (Surigao, Zamboanga Del Norte, Cagayan De Oro and Davao) are pretty much like anywhere else within the Philippines. 

I would avoid known problem areas; Cotabato region, Compestella Valley (north of Davao), Zamboanga Del Sur and the whole of the Sulu Archipelago. 

Even in the areas that I mentioned above as being safer, you always will need to keep your guard up especially at night. Avoid the obvious areas of trouble; bars, squatters areas and high crime areas and you will probably be alright. No different really than our home countries. 

Just try to use some common sense and street smarts. If you don't have either I recommend staying in your home country where you are familiar with the signs of danger.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

> and the whole of the Sulu Archipelago.


Been to Sulu & Jolo,bongao,sitangkai etc several times,theres always a noticeable absence of westerners,your right,not really the sort of place to plan a vacation.


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

I am an american and i lived in agusan del norte, Caraga region on Mindanao, in a small provincial town, for 6 months in 2012/2013. I have traveled quite a bit on Mindanao. I hear a lot, even from filipinos in other areas of the country, how dangerous it is there. It IS dangerous in some areas where the abu sayef, the NPA, et. al. are prominent. But where I was, 40 kilometers from Butuan City, and in Sibagat, Bayugan, I never once felt threatened or uncomfortable. Of course, I didn't travel around alone and tried to use my head, but I walked around the town we lived in by myself, and while I got lots of stares and "Hey Joe" it was all harmless curiosity. We even drove from Butuan City to Davao, which is 6 or 7 hours away. We were in a van with family members, and the trip was beautiful and uneventful. .....I am living in Manila now, and one thing I can tell you is that is was MUCH CHEAPER to live on Mindanao than here in Makati. We rented a 2 bedroom apt., unfurnished, for 5500PH per month in Cabadbaran. Even that is high to the locals, but I was pleased, as that is less than $150 per month. Very basic but comfortable. Here in Makati the monthly rents are 10x as much......along with everything else.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

billygoat said:


> I am an american and i lived in agusan del norte, Caraga region on Mindanao, in a small provincial town, for 6 months in 2012/2013. I have traveled quite a bit on Mindanao. I hear a lot, even from filipinos in other areas of the country, how dangerous it is there. It IS dangerous in some areas where the abu sayef, the NPA, et. al. are prominent. But where I was, 40 kilometers from Butuan City, and in Sibagat, Bayugan, I never once felt threatened or uncomfortable. Of course, I didn't travel around alone and tried to use my head, but I walked around the town we lived in by myself, and while I got lots of stares and "Hey Joe" it was all harmless curiosity. We even drove from Butuan City to Davao, which is 6 or 7 hours away. We were in a van with family members, and the trip was beautiful and uneventful. .....I am living in Manila now, and one thing I can tell you is that is was MUCH CHEAPER to live on Mindanao than here in Makati. We rented a 2 bedroom apt., unfurnished, for 5500PH per month in Cabadbaran. Even that is high to the locals, but I was pleased, as that is less than $150 per month. Very basic but comfortable. Here in Makati the monthly rents are 10x as much......along with everything else.


I also lived in san francisco ,,cabadbaran and lawigan near tubay. 5500 is huge rent there...nrmal rent for 2 bedroom there is 3000-3500 a month-you only made it increase. When you pay huge remts you only make it bad for the permanents here. Why do you think many Filipinos resent us? Its the tourist or rich american(foreigner) syndrome you see happening in usa in montana and colorado. Its the reason natives in those places cant afford to live. Foreiugners and weekend warriors outprice the locals.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> I also lived in san francisco ,,cabadbaran and lawigan near tubay. 5500 is huge rent there...nrmal rent for 2 bedroom there is 3000-3500 a month-you only made it increase. When you pay huge remts you only make it bad for the permanents here. Why do you think many Filipinos resent us? Its the tourist or rich american(foreigner) syndrome you see happening in usa in montana and colorado. Its the reason natives in those places cant afford to live. Foreiugners and weekend warriors outprice the locals.


I'm from Seattle. We used to blame Californians for moving up there and raising housing prices!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

overmyer said:


> I'm from Seattle. We used to blame Californians for moving up there and raising housing prices!


Ecactly what im talking about overmyer,same thing. Vacationers and weekend warriers jack up the prices because they can.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Ecactly what im talking about overmyer,same thing. Vacationers and weekend warriers jack up the prices because they can.


Do your "due dilligence" research to learn the everyday local rates for things and don't let yourself be sales pitched into paying more! Big change for Americans is learning to haggle on even pre-marked prices! Watch locals. They will always try to negotiate a better deal whether its a few pesos off or a little more quantity. Learn to emulate them and the cheerful attitude while doing so.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Washington state*



overmyer said:


> I'm from Seattle. We used to blame Californians for moving up there and raising housing prices!



I was stationed at Whidby Island from 88-91, I could have bought a house for $50,000 when I first moved there and when I left the same house was going for $150,000, 3 years later.

After I retired from Guam, I shipped my car to Washington state, I spent 3 months in the Philippines and then flew in to Seattle/Tacoma the airport there and drove immediately to pick up my car in storage, had some business in Whidbey Island, it was the next town North forgot the name anyway I couldn't believe how things had changed the highways around Bellingham were full of Mexican mom and pop stores, I also noticed the large influx of Mexicans walking around, Whidbey had visibly changed from a sleepy town to a more vibrant and expensive looking tourist trap, possibly investment from those that left California.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> I was stationed at Whidby Island from 88-91, I could have bought a house for $50,000 when I first moved there and when I left the same house was going for $150,000, 3 years later.
> 
> After I retired from Guam, I shipped my car to Washington state, I spent 3 months in the Philippines and then flew in to Seattle/Tacoma the airport there and drove immediately to pick up my car in storage, had some business in Whidbey Island, it was the next town North forgot the name anyway I couldn't believe how things had changed the highways around Bellingham were full of Mexican mom and pop stores, I also noticed the large influx of Mexicans walking around, Whidbey had visibly changed from a sleepy town to a more vibrant and expensive looking tourist trap, possibly investment from those that left California.


Yep! Back then you could get a nice 2bdrm apartment for $400/month and now you'd be hard pressed to find a dump studio in a bad part of town for anywhere close to that!


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> I also lived in san francisco ,,cabadbaran and lawigan near tubay. 5500 is huge rent there...nrmal rent for 2 bedroom there is 3000-3500 a month-you only made it increase. When you pay huge remts you only make it bad for the permanents here. Why do you think many Filipinos resent us? Its the tourist or rich american(foreigner) syndrome you see happening in usa in montana and colorado. Its the reason natives in those places cant afford to live. Foreiugners and weekend warriors outprice the locals.


actually the rent we paid was market price for locals. the apartment building we lived in was fully occupied by local families who paid the same rent we did. You make sense in general with your concern about foreigners throwing their money around, driving up prices, but in this case that did not happen. The prices for real estate are very area specific, and they change over time, and my guess is that if you lived in Cabadbaran, perhaps you were in a different area, and maybe it was some time in the past, not reflecting current market conditions and prices. 

The point of my post was about whether it was safe on Mindanao for foreigners, not real estate prices. I have lived on MIndanao, in Cebu, and now in Manila, and as long as you do your homework on the parts of Mindanao you should definitely avoid, I felt as safe in northern Mindanao as I do anywhere here in Manila, in some cases more so.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

billygoat said:


> actually the rent we paid was market price for locals. the apartment building we lived in was fully occupied by local families who paid the same rent we did. You make sense in general with your concern about foreigners throwing their money around, driving up prices, but in this case that did not happen. The prices for real estate are very area specific, and they change over time, and my guess is that if you lived in Cabadbaran, perhaps you were in a different area, and maybe it was some time in the past, not reflecting current market conditions and prices.
> 
> The point of my post was about whether it was safe on Mindanao for foreigners, not real estate prices. I have lived on MIndanao, in Cebu, and now in Manila, and as long as you do your homework on the parts of Mindanao you should definitely avoid, I felt as safe in northern Mindanao as I do anywhere here in Manila, in some cases more so.


Same holds true of anyplace! Common sense needs to prevail. Bacolod is safe but I wouldn't wander about the reclamation area 2-3 am nor would be out strolling through the Holly Park area of Seattle that time of day!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Same holds true of anyplace! Common sense needs to prevail. Bacolod is safe but I wouldn't wander about the reclamation area 2-3 am nor would be out strolling through the Holly Park area of Seattle that time of day!


Actually, even Seattle's "upscale" business district known as the Metropolitan Development Area has gotten pretty bad from 6pm onward! Particularly on Friday & Saturday nights!


----------

